# Blur: Keine Verbindung möglich



## mumble_GLL (15. November 2010)

*Blur: Keine Verbindung möglich*

Wie der Titel bereits vermuten lässt, bekomme ich keine Onlineverbindung zum Blur-Server zustande. Heute Mittag hats erstaunlicherweise funktioniert womit ich nicht wirklich gerechnet hatte. Jetzt funktionierts wieder nicht. Was ist da los bei den Leuten von Activision/Bizarre Creations. Schalten die die Server ab wenn die Feierabend machen oder was läuft da? Ich bin echt sauer das die Verbindung nicht funzt weil das Game ist garnicht mal so schlecht.

Kann mir vlt. einer helfen der die gleichen Probs hat oder mir ne Lösung für´s Problem sagen?
Wäre nett

MFG
mumble_GLL


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

*AW: Blur: Keine Verbindung möglich*

Um dir mal ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen - gepusht werden darf im Forum nicht (außer am Marktplatz). Habe also Geduld, denn sonst gibt es was auf die Finger.


----------



## mumble_GLL (15. November 2010)

*AW: Blur: Keine Verbindung möglich*

sorry, Klutten
aber ich bin nun mal ein ungeduldiger Mensch, aber ich verstehe das es hier nicht erlaubt ist.
sorry nochmal

kannst du mir vlt weiterhelfen oder mir sagen, woran es evtl. liegen könnte?

edit

P.S.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gebutstag


----------



## mumble_GLL (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blur: Keine Verbindung möglich*

Kann mir den wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blur: Keine Verbindung möglich*

-closed-


----------

